# Looking to get into Carpentry



## LookingtoLearn (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys, im looking to get into the carpentry trade. Right now , im looking for a job in Framing or Foundation work. Do you guys know any good books or videos for Framing/Foundation ?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

LookingtoLearn said:


> Hey guys, im looking to get into the carpentry trade. Right now , im looking for a job in Framing or Foundation work. Do you guys know any good books or videos for Framing/Foundation ?


This is a great resource:

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/


----------



## ZACC (Feb 2, 2010)

My suggestion, is go into Trim or Cabinetry. Framing will keep you fit, and so will dragging concrete, but after 10 year of both of those, your back will be screwed. Think about it, pick up a 2x12x16 or pick up a 16' piece of shoe mold. You get the drift


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Look for builders that do all the woodwork. Learn how the house is built, then decide which direction you want to go.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

LookingtoLearn said:


> Hey guys, im looking to get into the carpentry trade. Right now , im looking for a job in Framing or Foundation work. Do you guys know any good books or videos for Framing/Foundation ?


 
I will slap you in the face right now for talking this dirty. go to college and get a desk job, there more secure!........just kidding! I would suggest getting in with a company that does it all. Work there for 3 or 4 years to learn different parts of the trade, this way you will know the basics in all before you pick your specialty. good luck to you!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, here's some really good, FREE advice. Right now, I suspect you are young and full of beans. You can go framing and do formwork. That's great for now.

But when you get older what will you do? If you only know framing, your body is going to hurt, believe me. So learn all aspects of carpentry. Then, if your body is killing you from the framing, you can do trim work, or basic cabinet making.

The more knowledge and skills you have, the more options you will have.


----------



## LookingtoLearn (Feb 5, 2010)

katoman said:


> Ok, here's some really good, FREE advice. Right now, I suspect you are young and full of beans. You can go framing and do formwork. That's great for now.
> 
> But when you get older what will you do? If you only know framing, your body is going to hurt, believe me. So learn all aspects of carpentry. Then, if your body is killing you from the framing, you can do trim work, or basic cabinet making.
> 
> The more knowledge and skills you have, the more options you will have.




Im 23 right now, been drywall swamping the last 3 years and have 3 months steel stud framing experience . In my area it`s easier to get a job framing or foundation work.


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think framing is a bad way to start out for someone young. To me it's the best place to learn the basics. I don't think I've ever met a good finish carpenter who didn't know more than his fair share about framing.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

LookingtoLearn said:


> Im 23 right now, been drywall swamping the last 3 years and have 3 months steel stud framing experience . In my area it`s easier to get a job framing or foundation work.


I hear you. Keep looking for that special job, even while you are working at what you're doing.

Are there apprenticeship programs in your area? Try the union. Up hear, drywall falls under carpentry, so that may count as 'time served'.

The point is, if you really want it, you will do it. Best of luck.


----------



## LookingtoLearn (Feb 5, 2010)

What do you guys think of starting out in building Mobile homes ? This company is hiring in my area for carpentry helpers .


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

LookingtoLearn said:


> Im 23 right now, been drywall swamping the last 3 years and have 3 months steel stud framing experience . In my area it`s easier to get a job framing or foundation work.


 Framing is a young mans sport, so if you have the desire, start there. 

If you have the opportunity, get some experience in other fields as well. When I was getting started, we did everything wood related in the house. Framing, trim, wood siding, cabinet installs, stairs and rails. I did that for about a year.

I chose to specialize in framing, but had friends in other fields, so I worked nights and weekends with them to get more experience and some crumbs for the table.:thumbsup:

25 years ago, vinyl siding wasn't even a consideration for the homes we were building, now it's 90+% of them. The battlefield is everchanging, so arm yourself with as much knowledge and experience as possible. Consider it an investment in your future. Don't ever pass up a chance to learn something new.


----------



## kcbasements (Feb 5, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Framing is a young mans sport, so if you have the desire, start there.
> 
> 
> I started out as a framer, 18 yrs old and loving it. Just when I thought I was good enough to go out on my own, we lost all of our work to illegal's. My old boss got out of it and still is. Of the houses going up in Kansas City right now there are few crews with any real Carpenter's out there. Even if you do land a job on a good crew. You are going to have a tough time working your way up the ladder with all the experianced carpenter's looking for work.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

kcbasements said:


> loneframer said:
> 
> 
> > Framing is a young mans sport, so if you have the desire, start there.
> ...


----------

